# rtorrent deamon wont start as user - SOLVED

## Autosaver

Hi.

I have set up rtorrent with the deamon option and it works great as long as the user is root. 

However, when I change the user in /etc/conf.d/rtorrentd to the user that I wish to run rtorrent it say that rtorrent has started [ok] but there is no screen running and no rtorrent in the process list... And the logs say nothing.

I can start rtorrent when i log in as the user, but would really like the initscript to work.

Any idea?

ThanksLast edited by Autosaver on Sat Apr 10, 2010 9:17 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## davascript

Have you checked /var/log/messages?   Please look into the logs and post any info on rtorrent from the past hour when you are attempting this process.

----------

## Autosaver

I have. But here is some output

#cat /etc/conf.d/rtorrent

USER="leecher"

 * Caching service dependencies ...             [ ok ]

 * Starting rtorrent ...                                [ ok ]

no output in /var/log/messages nor in any other log

no rtorrent in process list

no screen sessions availible for any user

no screen in process list

but if I change the user in conf.d to root och $USER it works fine, but I really don't want root to run the program

----------

## Bialy

You have .rtorrent.rc file in user home directory?

----------

## Autosaver

yes and it starts up correctly when i start it as the user from a regular login but not when i run it as daemon

----------

## WTD

I had the same problem after a recent update.

I changed --user $USER back to --chuid $USER in /etc/init.d/rtorrentd like it was before my update and now it works.

----------

## Autosaver

Works! Thx for your time

----------

